# Apple Remote Radio, une sous-marque ?



## ript (15 Mars 2009)

Voilà c'est simple, mon ipod 30go (la vieille génération donc) a un faux contact sur sa prise jack, fort de son passé.

Filou que je suis je me dis, que je vais plutôt passé par la prise d'alimentation pour écouter le son, grâce à l'apple remote. Mais bon je suis pas près à débourser 50&#8364; pour cela. Surtout que j'ai même pas besoin de la fonction radio.

Donc la question est: Connaissez-vous des sous marques (donc moins cher) ?


Ps: J'ai même du mal à en trouver d'occasion.


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

ript a dit:


> Donc la question est: Connaissez-vous des sous marques (donc moins cher) ?



j'ai vu des modèles similaires de sous marques, mais impossible de te donner le model/marque.

il me semble que c'était a la fnac.

tu peux aussi réparer la prise casque


----------



## ript (15 Mars 2009)

C'est un 5e génération moi, j'ai regardé l'opération est un peu compliquée, même bien plus!

De plus le prix de la pièce neuf est de 40&#8364;, donc je pense que je vais tenter, mais quand j'aurai plus de sous.
J'ai déjà réussi à sauver mon portable(écran pété), donc si j'ajoute un ipod à mon palmarès, quelle classe !


Merci pour avant et après(?).

Ps: Si jamais un nom de sous marque te reviens, préviens moi.


----------



## ript (21 Mai 2009)

Bon alors pour donner une réponse à tous ceux qui auraient besoin d'être éclairé comme moi dans le passé.

Je rappelle mon problème: *Prise jack de mon ipod vidéo 30go cassé.
*
SOLUTION:
1) J'achète la pièce sur ce super site qui m'a livré en 2 jours top chrono.

http://www.bricomac.fr/index.php

2)Je suis ce guide plutôt pas mal, en étant très précautionneux.
Ps: Il vous faudra un médiator, et un tournevis cruciforme très petite taille. 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/...ideo-Headphone-Jack-and-Hold-Switch/604/1#top

3)Je m'adore d'avoir réussi ce petit tour de technicien pour seulement *30*.


----------

